# breeding



## barry attis (Nov 29, 2000)

When eggs have hatched and a chick has been neglected by mother what is the best way to bring up the neglected chick?


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

I'll send you Carl's story via email. You will learn most of what you need from it

--Ray


----------



## Pigeon_boy (Dec 22, 2000)

Foster Parents


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

can you send me carls story too please


----------



## Aaron debyah (Jan 25, 2001)

could you send me a copy also it would greatly appeciated.









------------------
Aaron Debyah


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Check Your Email...

Got this covered for you, bigbird.

Welcome Back!


----------



## virginbear (Feb 12, 2001)

i am chasing any information on breeding a good team of racers . ihave 15 pairs of breeders and have not started to breed yet . any information would be great thankyou .


----------

